# A Pencil Drawing and a Couple Other Things...



## anrz (Dec 21, 2008)

Here's the most recent pencil drawing I've done- it's of Flexible (drawn from a photo in Practical Horseman). And a couple things I did in Photoshop. Our scanner isn't working so I just took a couple photos of the picture on a digital camera lol.

Flexible:
























Random Photoshop Thingys:








































LOL they're really simple . I'm still figuring Photoshop out.


----------



## Domino13011 (Aug 10, 2009)

could you draw me a picture?


----------



## anrz (Dec 21, 2008)

sure . It might take a while because school is starting tomorrow, but I'd love to try. Just post a couple pictures.


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

Ooh could you draw me a picture too? I will post pics just incase you want to!


----------



## Domino13011 (Aug 10, 2009)

Thanks so much!!!


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)




----------



## Icrazyaboutu (Jul 17, 2009)

Oh me too! please? If you want to here is a pic


----------



## jadeewood (Feb 18, 2009)

wow your really talented could you draw this for me please.


----------



## anrz (Dec 21, 2008)

Okay so I started on yours Domino- it's about halfway done! I'm so excited to draw everyone's pictures .


----------



## anrz (Dec 21, 2008)

Sorry for the double post- but are you guys okay with me bringing the drawings into school and adding them to my portfolio thingy? We can get extra credit (some of it's required actually) in art class if we draw pictures all year long, and I was just wondering if I could bring some of these in. I'm just checking because the original photos aren't mine.


----------



## anrz (Dec 21, 2008)

Okay! I finished it! The photos of it suck but oh well... The proportions are a LITTLE off- I'm out of practice with hard angles lol.


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

I don't mind if you bring Romeo's into school!


----------



## Icrazyaboutu (Jul 17, 2009)

I dont care if you bring Dozer's in. Oh and could you not draw me in there? If you are good with people I wold enjoy him and me but if you dont have to try very hard. I mainly just want him.


----------



## Icrazyaboutu (Jul 17, 2009)

I meant but you dont have to try very hard on me.


----------



## saint3meg3rlfc (May 16, 2009)

I know how hard it can be to find reference pictures! They're looking fantastic  best of luck


----------



## LadyDreamer (Jan 25, 2008)

Take these critiques as though I were looking for an image to Cafepress on a tshirt or card or journal etc. 

The first photoshopped thing with the horse jumping should have more of the rider's legs(for the partnership thing) and be less grainy. I could see that on a tshirt.

The second one, the text should be darker.

The 'poetry in motion' pic should be lighter.

The last one needs bigger/different font.

 Those are good. I like what you are doing.


----------



## jadeewood (Feb 18, 2009)

yes you can take apache, my coloured into school, im hapy with that.


----------



## anrz (Dec 21, 2008)

Thanks for the suggestions LadyDreamer! I'm still learning about that kind of stuff so I'll try changing that and see how they look .


----------



## anrz (Dec 21, 2008)

saint3meg3rlfc said:


> I know how hard it can be to find reference pictures! They're looking fantastic  best of luck


Thanks! I know- it's so hard to find pictures to draw- some on google are nice but not always...


----------

